
Obama Opens NSA’s Trove of Data to Entire Intelligence Community - eplanit
https://theintercept.com/2017/01/13/obama-opens-nsas-vast-trove-of-warrantless-data-to-entire-intelligence-community-just-in-time-for-trump/
======
dTal
This is the US counterpart to the UK's Investigatory Powers Act 2017. The
barriers between the hugely invasive but relatively passive intelligence
agencies and the more "executive" parts of government are being dismantled.
This is an extremely not-good thing. "Turnkey totalitarianism" is now
basically one or two crises away.

